# Job Searching



## Viper_SA (27/3/18)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good website where I can post my CV online?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good website where I can post my CV online?


I've personally found that online job hunting is very difficult. There are so many fake opportunities out there, and I think the legitimate ones that get posted, then get spammed to such a degree that they hardly sift through it at all.

IMO your best options are:

Sign up with recruitment agencies. Yes your salary pays for them but it's better than no salary, or at least lets you explore your options. Try and find agencies that specialise in your field of expertise. They tend to be a lot hungrier to find you something than the general ones.

Next option is to browse sites that would be catered to your industry. So for example, I'm in warehousing so I would check out all FMCG and people like Mr Price, and go directly to them. If you're headed into the corporate world, a lot of them do their own staffing.

The last one really sucks to do, well for me anyway. Mostly because I'm an introvert and get very uncomfortable "putting myself out there" (despite what @Christos thinks!). Going to the physical premises of places that might be in your field and chatting to them. Don't try and get to meet a CEO, but a chat to the receptionist, and hand her your CV. I know a few people that have got jobs this way, and about 50% of the staff under me have simply walked up to my gate on a busy day, I've pulled them in and they haven't left.

Job hunting is possibly one of the hardest and most demotivating things someone can do. But remember, the more you put yourself out there, the more chance there is that someone will take you up.

Good luck guy.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/3/18)

Sign up with linkedin. Add people from ur field.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kittyjvr1 (1/4/18)

Is there any vendors that need some help at the vapecon we are 2Adult vapers


----------

